# Critique my Lean Bulk Diet



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Current stats - 184lbs around 14-15% body fat, 25 years old, 6ft.

Current Calories - 2750

Meal 1

5 Poached Eggs

4 Slices Wholemeal Seeded Bread

Meal 2

2x Tuna

1 Pack Uncle Bens Rice

Post Workout Shake

Meal 3

200g Chicken

1 Pack Uncle Bens Rice

Meal 4

300g Cottage Cheese

Protein - 246g

Carbs - 268g

Fats - 68g

What are peoples thoughts? Its does vary but that is an average day


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks ok to me, missing veggiea though lol


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I wouldve thought at 184lbs, 2750 calories would put you in a deficit? It would for me and i weigh less than you..


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm 5'6" and weigh less than you and wouldn't gain on those cals


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

whats the cals per meal, i eat more than that and my cals add up to less than that.....


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm 3" smaller, 25 lbs lighter. And I need 3000+ to gain.


----------



## DazG (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm 25 6ft1 14.5st and I need 3500kcals to start and eventually if I'm nt gaining ill shoot up by 100kcals and keep adjusting till I am


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

resten said:


> Looks ok to me, missing veggiea though lol


I add veg to mosy meals just forgot to add


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

Slower metabolism's need less calories to gain. I can also gain easily on 2800


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

L11 said:


> I wouldve thought at 184lbs, 2750 calories would put you in a deficit? It would for me and i weigh less than you..


I have use My fitness pal and also the St. Mifflin Jeor calculator and for me to maintain my body weight is 2550 cals so for a lean bulk I have added on 200 cals to add 0.5lbs a week


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm 5'6" and weigh less than you and wouldn't gain on those cals


Could this be based on activity levels, my day job is desk work, other than 4 days a week training, rest of the time Im sat down. Put myself in lightly active category


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

scott.taylor said:


> I'm 3" smaller, 25 lbs lighter. And I need 3000+ to gain.


Depends on how quick and how much you want to gain a week


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

gashead88 said:


> whats the cals per meal, i eat more than that and my cals add up to less than that.....


Meal 1 - 804cals

Meal 2 - 626cals

Post Workout - 242cals

Meal 3 - 712cals

Meal 4 - 313cals (missed 20g Peanut butter)


----------



## DazG (Aug 3, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> I have use My fitness pal and also the St. Mifflin Jeor calculator and for me to maintain my body weight is 2550 cals so for a lean bulk I have added on 200 cals to add 0.5lbs a week


I've used them online calculators and there always way out. Try this way

Bmr= 66+(13.7 x weight in kg) + (5 x height in CM) - (6.8 x age)

Then Bmr x

Little to no exercise, bmr X 1.2

Light exercise, bmr X 1.375

Moderate, bmr X 1.55

Very active, bmr X 1.725

Extra active, bmr X 1.9

That gives you your maintenance cals, you then add or subtract 10-20percent to give you cutting or bulking cals

Correct me if I'm wrong people. Cheers

Harris benedict formula


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

DazG said:


> I've used them online calculators and there always way out. Try this way
> 
> Bmr= 66+(13.7 x weight in kg) + (5 x height in CM) - (6.8 x age)
> 
> ...


Harris Bendict Formula isnt very accurate and have been told St Mifflin Jeor is the most accurate without equipment to date.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

The most accurate is to work it out yourself..

Eat until your weight stops fluctuating - TDEE found.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

L11 said:


> The most accurate is to work it out yourself..
> 
> Eat until your weight stops fluctuating - TDEE found.


This!!

I'm a typical endomorph and I have been gaining on 3600 and that's with an hour of cardio everyday (I cycle to and from work)

The best thing I did was to buy a set of digital scales and weigh in each morning (same time and conditions etc.) and tracked my weight through my fitness pal.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Simple. Do the diet and report back on your results. macros look fine


----------

